# Share Clubs



## CAB SAV (29 June 2008)

Hi, Any members involved with share investment clubs?
Would like to know- If the members need to meet regularly and no members have a home/premises ,big/suitable for the meetings, is neg.gearing from profits/contributions allowed to purchase a suitable premise


----------

